# 30,000 Mile Maintenance



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

You really can do most of the services yourself...just takes a little bit of time is all.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

any my browser screwed up again...why is this post at the top of the page??? WTF???


----------



## Thenner19 (Jun 27, 2005)

I was wondering if I can get some quick advice from everyone. I bought my 2002 Spec V back in June with 37,000 miles on it. I don't know if the 30,000 mile maintenance had been done. I now have 46,000 I have brought it in to the dealer for a few oil changes now and they said by the looks of the fluid it hadn't been done. They want $430 for the package. Is it worth doing at this point? I asked the Serv Manager if I should wait until the next interval and he said I have to do this one first. Is my car still under any kind of warranty where this would come into play? Thanks for the help.
Matt


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

i dont think regular maintence is included in your warranty. but if you have any mechanical incline you could do it your self. pretty much is flushing all of the fluids, changing air filter, fuel filter, and the oil change at the same time. if you dont want to do it your self then I think you should pay them to do it. 430 is steep, but i agree, it should be done


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow, 430 is way to much for regular maintenance. I agree, it needs to be done though.

http://www.nissanusa.com/form/0,,action-NMaintenance_sctid-51041,00.html

All that stuff is really simple and you should do it yourself to save yourself over 400 bucks.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Thenner19 said:


> I was wondering if I can get some quick advice from everyone. I bought my 2002 Spec V back in June with 37,000 miles on it. I don't know if the 30,000 mile maintenance had been done. I now have 46,000 I have brought it in to the dealer for a few oil changes now and they said by the looks of the fluid it hadn't been done. They want $430 for the package. Is it worth doing at this point? I asked the Serv Manager if I should wait until the next interval and he said I have to do this one first. Is my car still under any kind of warranty where this would come into play? Thanks for the help.
> Matt



Realistically you probably don't need to do it all at once if you don't won't too, but at NISSAN it is the package so all the things would end up cheaper than seperately. I still don't know why as part of the package they want to replace platinum spark plugs with regular ones when the stock ones go for about 90,000 miles, I would not want them to take them out. If you do basic matianance like oil changes every 3,000 miles it should'nt affect your warranty at all; powertrain warranty is 60,000 miles and they will still have to fix a engine/transmission problem!


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

*Time to write an essay...and no..not my buddy in mexico*

Well for a dealership 400 is around normal for a 30k...that's most likely the full service though cause it does seem a little bit high.

I can't speak for that dealer much as I can not even speak for the other techs that work for the same dealership as me.

I personally don't recommend something unless it is needed...but as with our dealer...we don't talk to the cust...so even though I put note beside things saying (could wait till next oil change) or (air filter moderatly dirty, could withhold changing) the person talking to the cust. might go ahead and recommend it.

Look at all your fluids...is your tranny fluid bright red, red, dark red, purple, DARK purple, brown?

If it's purple you should change it, if it's dark purple you REALLY REALLY need to change it...some trucks will have their fluid go orange...time to change.
Newer stuff called WS (world standard) is good for over 100k...120k even.

When's the last time you changed your coolant? If you can't remember...change it, if it looks faded or dirty...REALLY change it. You need to change the coolant due to electrolosis, UNLESS you have high mileage coolant. New Toyo's have this stuff, good for 100k. 

Normal coolant is good for 30k

Electrolosis can eat away blocks, heads, most commonly it eats away the impellers of the water pump. 

of course oil changes are recommended every 3k with normal oil, same with tire rotation

injector flush's keep your injectors squirting effeciently, keeps your MPG were they are

top engine cleaning gets rid of the carbon buildup in the head and more importanly on the valve...it works well...this also helps fuel economy

throttle body cleaning keeps the throttle plates clean...at our dealership the equipment and chemicals we use for this is the same as the top engine cleaning so they are included together.

differentials should be d&f'd every 15k, especially with limited slip, you wanna keep those clutches working their best 

Of course there is also your engine air filter, if it's dirty.

Usually a typical 30k goes for around 300-340 so the 400 does seem a little more than usual...


So tell us...what DID they recommend...they have to tell you everything, get a copy of the estimate if you have to. You don't have to do the work that day, and you can most likely do a lot yourself.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^ thats some good info you just told us. Thanks! I am about to do the 90,000 tune up on my SER. I'm going to do the oil change, lube the locks and hinges, replace air filter, flush and fill coolant, replace serpentine belt, repack hub grease, replace fuel filter, flush and fill transimssion with Redline MT-90, replace PCV valve, rotate tires, change spark plugs with NGK platinum. Anything I missed or anything someone would recommend I do that I didnt mention? Thanks


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Brake system? Fluid, pads, rotors, calipers, e-brake adjustment (usually 3-4 clicks means it's good...5+ means it need adjusting)? They all good? Tire balance, aligment good, condition of battery, any leaks, differential d&f...does SE-R have lsd or is it just spec v? If it's got lsd then you'll want that additive, I've heard good stuff about lucus...I think...not sure. Check with folks that have lsd here on the forum. Don't forget the t-body...the top engine clean stuff we use at the dealer goes right into the t-body, but it cleans tbody and top engine...our old stuff got sucked into the intake manifold via a vacumm line...not sure if you can get that at local autostore...you have to regulate this stuff or it'll kill the engine...slowly is the key.

OOO..tranny flush very nice. shouldn't have to worry about the chain untill 120 or so I believe...unless it's making noise then you'd wanna worry about it...MAN I love chain motors. Do be careful on setting preload when re-packing bearings... Tune up, yeah, belts, yeup, can't think of much off hand...it's usually a site thing, I just look over a car front to back top to bottom...anything leaking, wet, faded, to dark, I'll inspect it.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

SonsofWisdom said:


> Brake system? Fluid, pads, rotors, calipers, e-brake adjustment (usually 3-4 clicks means it's good...5+ means it need adjusting)? They all good? Tire balance, aligment good, condition of battery, any leaks, differential d&f...does SE-R have lsd or is it just spec v? If it's got lsd then you'll want that additive, I've heard good stuff about lucus...I think...not sure. Check with folks that have lsd here on the forum. Don't forget the t-body...the top engine clean stuff we use at the dealer goes right into the t-body, but it cleans tbody and top engine...our old stuff got sucked into the intake manifold via a vacumm line...not sure if you can get that at local autostore...you have to regulate this stuff or it'll kill the engine...slowly is the key.
> 
> OOO..tranny flush very nice. shouldn't have to worry about the chain untill 120 or so I believe...unless it's making noise then you'd wanna worry about it...MAN I love chain motors. Do be careful on setting preload when re-packing bearings... Tune up, yeah, belts, yeup, can't think of much off hand...it's usually a site thing, I just look over a car front to back top to bottom...anything leaking, wet, faded, to dark, I'll inspect it.


just got done doing all rotors and pads about 3 weeks ago. I also adjusted the e-brake into proper specs.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

if you make more than 20/hour then have it done. Its not worth your time or saturday. Its easy if you have friends to bs with while doing it, but if its just going to be you fork over the dough and have them do it. Its easy to do, but the time involved robs you of your free time.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

At my dealership a 30K is basicly drain and refill *EVERY* fluid, PCV, fuel filter, air filter, and rotate the tires. Then there's all the other stuff that gets checked out


----------



## citykid (Mar 31, 2006)

Whoa, differentals every 15k? Wow. The only time I have done diffs is on my truck, and that's every 30k.


----------

